# Cost of a Single 2-Color Sublimation at 18 x 22?



## kungfutheater75 (Aug 26, 2009)

If something this specific has been posted, my apologies because I've yet to find it on a quick browse in this section.

I want to bring 1 single polyester T-Shirt in with my own graphics on disc to have it sublimated at the fairly large size of 18 x 22. Will printers with that technology, generally speaking, do a single shirt, and if so how much would it cost to do (2 colors)? 

Provided there are those that would do the above, In addition, how much would an All-Over-Print 2-Color sublimation cost? 

Would appreciate any feedback from someone that knows. 

- kungfutheater


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

I can help. Send me a PM.


----------



## kungfutheater75 (Aug 26, 2009)

Can someone answer in this thread please? The last PM I got was from skdave, who said he could do them for $12 and listed a phone number to call that ended up being spam to get me to sign up for a singles thing.

I'm starting to wonder if everyone here is a bot.

-


----------



## Gioclone (Jul 9, 2009)

LOL im not a bot, yet.


----------



## kungfutheater75 (Aug 26, 2009)

So no one knows? In the epicenter of T-Shirt knowledge, no one has an answer to this seemingly simply question? (spam-bot bait n traps notwithstanding).


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I can only make a print 16" X 21" and I would charge 13.84 per print plus shipping.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I would call Sublimation Printing, Supplies, Inks, Tips and Tricks, CrystalMPrints, Transfer Paper, Heat Presses, Direct to Garment - Order Online! to see if they do that size... It takes very large printer/press to do that. as to all off prints..that is normally done before sewing...not after. You mentioned 2 color sublimation...It does not matter in sublimation how many colors/photos you are printing...it is not like screen printing..and do you realize that sublimation will only work on 100%polyester white/or some pastels?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

kungfutheater75 said:


> Can someone answer in this thread please? The last PM I got was from skdave, who said he could do them for $12 and listed a phone number to call that ended up being spam to get me to sign up for a singles thing.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if everyone here is a bot.
> 
> -


Sorry

It was a Typo try 1-800-764-8688 Now you need to empty your mail box it is full.


----------



## kungfutheater75 (Aug 26, 2009)

Good to see there are some actual humans. Thanks for the feedback guys. 

Charles, yes I'm aware that I need a light, mostly polyester t-shirt. that much I found out already. And the size needs to be at least what selzer said and in some cases maybe larger than that at 18 x 22. I'm certain that sublimation does go that high because I've bought All-Over-Print sublimated shirts that were covered with a single image from neck to bottom, and side to side.

Selzler, if you have a valid/credible looking website I'd be happy to check it out. The last link I got to a website I checke out and it looked pretty cheap and scammy.


-kf75


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

We do full coverage dye sublimation shirts via cut and sew meaning we start with bulk fabric, print, cut and sew the shirt togther. You can some our work and price for single shirt by clicking link in signature.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

You don't have to worry about Selzler. He has helped me out more times than I can count, while getting my sub printing up and running.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Like Online said to get that big of a dye job the fabric is printed first and then cut n sewn together. (I Have been looking into this myself. Outsourcing not doing it)

Otherwise you have to press over the seams and probably fubar your image since the seam is higher than the shirt.

You can get prints made any size for the most part if the printer you choose has a printer big enough to print them.

I just got sub prints that come on a 42" wide roll that were like 12 feet long. Not one image tho a bunch of logos and numbers. So your size requirement is very do-able. 

Getting a premade shirt pressed over the seams might be your hard part. I tired it once and it didn't turn out to pretty.

Good Luck
Mark


----------

